# notching end of snorkel



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

has anybody tried notching around the end of your airbox snorkel in order to keep from sucking their jacket/shirt in and killing your bike while doing water wheelies? i know "ostacruiser" came up with this mod, but i would like to see pictures of it (if anyone has tried this).

at 4:29 in ostacruisers vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8bNTPnf4WM


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the picture saved on my PC at work. If no one posts it before I get back to work Thursday I'll post it. Lol


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> I have the picture saved on my PC at work. If no one posts it before I get back to work Thursday I'll post it. Lol


of his, or of one you did?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

DAYUM!! that thing sounds like my Magnum. Sick... i like the mod idea


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Of his


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here you go


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the idea but I looks rather brittle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

finally got around to doing this mod using a dremal tool on my snorkel savers. i free handed the cutting so it's not perfect but it works!


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

You could have just taken a paddle drill bit and put a couple holes around the intake fitting


----------

